# Please help, 5 weeks can only see gestational sac and yolk sac



## Flowers_daisy

Hello

I wonder if anybody else has been in a similar situation to me

I come off my pill in September 13! & feel pregnant around October time! 
I had no period so am unsure of my dates! , my doctor sent me for a early scan and all they could see was the gestational sac and told me to come back a week later, so I did I went on Tuesday 5th oct and was told that they could see the yolk sac and the gestational sac had grown a lot! The sonography said I was about 5 week,s and to come back next Friday and then she should see something! 

She didn't seem to positive and now I'm really panicking about it!
Is this normal? Has anybody been in this situation?

I had my HCG blood results back the first week and they come in at 96! I had them done again the following week on the Friday and then on the Monday! Fridays come back at over 1000 and Mondays over 20000 they didn't take any bloods on Tuesday! 

HELPPPPPP


----------



## angel2010

Welcome! Five weeks is very early, I think many can only see a sac. Try not to worry, sending lots of positive thoughts and dust your way!


----------



## meli1981

Welcome, the first tri preg forum might be helpful


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddespumpkins.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:

Sounds completely normal, it is what I saw around that time with my scan :)


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB! 

You don't see much at 5 weeks, sounds totally normal for that stage.


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Thanks everyone! I have a scan on Friday!
Fingers and toes crossed that all will be ok 
I am so nervous i think i may be sick he he


----------



## Flowers_daisy

zebra 2023... did you go back for a re scan?
if so at how many week's?

:)


----------



## Zebra2023

I had a scan weekly up until 13 weeks. At my 6 weeks scan I saw a heartbeat. Good luck for Friday :)


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Thank you! I'm so nervous


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome & good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Aly bee

I had a 5 week scan and only saw a yolk sac but not if it was viable. They didn't want to see me again just to get on with it. Despite my history of 3 MC. I had a scan at 9 weeks and it was amazing it was there. I've since had a 13 week 3 day scan and all is well. I do hope you had good news Friday xx


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to bnb


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Hello everyone 

Just an update I had my scan today

Sonographer said she can still only see a yolk sac and said it is either a problem or it is still very early... She measured the sac again and it has grown quite a bit in a week. 

She said that she could see a bleed in the top left hand corner but it wasn't near my sac and she measured that to? She asked if I had a bleed or anything or pain but I haven't yet touch wood. I had my bloods taken and have to go back Monday for another lot and then they will match them and tell me my HCG levels so if there going up great but if there not then well we all no! It sucks I don't have any idea when my last period was as I have no idea but think I could be 5+ weeks. 

They keep telling me to come back week after week but to be honest it's making me worse I guess it's a good sign the sac is growing? It's just all I want is weeks and dates but don't seem to be getting anything, I know they can't tell me anything they don't know them selves. MW said it takes time for baby's to grow I know that but then why keep telling me to come back every week it is honestly just completely making me a wreck!!

They have have booked me a scan for Monday 25th Nov and said if anything was going to happen it would have by then. :(


----------



## Zebra2023

If the sac is growing, that is good. You could be earlier than you think, don't worry. I know it is hard but everything seems to be ok. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Zebra2023 said:


> If the sac is growing, that is good. You could be earlier than you think, don't worry. I know it is hard but everything seems to be ok. Hang in there :hugs:

Thank you, I guess I'll know by Monday when the HCG levels come back, let's pray that there going up like they should do! 

:cry:

I will feedback Monday eve & let you know


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Hi everyone

Got my results back today from my bloods Friday and today.

Fridays were over twenty one thousand 
Monday (today) twenty four thousand six hundred. 

Is this good?! I wouldn't have any idea how many week this should make me? Anyone else know? 

The very first time I had bloods taken it was 96 and then a week or so later they come back at over 2000 and now were at the above numbers.

Would appreciate any advise :)


----------



## Zebra2023

As long as it is going up that is a great sign :)


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Non viable pregnancy is what she said! 

So I had a phone call today to say that they wasn't happy with my blood on Monday and they should have gone up a lot more the second time and they were of course only 24600. So she more or less told me that it would be a non viable pregnancy and that everything will just stop. She asked if I had any pain or bleeding, I said no and her reply was oh ok! Like I already should be. 

I have to go back on Monday so they can confirm that nothing has grown or developed since that last scan on the 15th! So it looks like it is the end for me guys :(
Im not sure what they will do after, I dose they will give me an option to see of want it to happen naturally or something else? :(


----------



## Zebra2023

Everyone's HCG levels are different, they are just guidelines. Don't rule it out until you know for sure. I hope it isn't the case :hugs: :dust:


----------



## helloeveryone

How are you doing hunny,how did your other scan go ? Xx


----------



## nic18

sounds normal for 5 weeks, keep us updated:)!


----------



## Flowers_daisy

Hello everyone 

Sorry I haven't been on in a while.
But I had a scan on Tuesday which confirmed that I had a delayed miscarriage at 6 weeks pregnant and I had a D&C Thursday (yesterday). 

I feel a little better now, I just have to look into the future and hope I can start again! :( 
Thanks for everyone's support and nice messages 
Xx


----------



## xprincessx

so sorry to hear about your miscarriage hunny, all the best for what you decide in the future xx


----------



## Flowers_daisy

xprincessx said:


> so sorry to hear about your miscarriage hunny, all the best for what you decide in the future xx

Thank you xx


----------

